

Show HN: I built this to make sharing from music services better - Kudos
https://match.audio/google/album/B4t6yqqvhnb2hy4st4uisjrcsrm

======
Kudos
I just started working on it this week after getting made redundant last
Friday. It's MIT licensed and up on Github[0] too.

[0]
[https://github.com/kudos/match.audio](https://github.com/kudos/match.audio)

------
shmapf
Cool. Any reason Amazon isn't on the list of providers?

~~~
Kudos
No reason, I'm still adding providers. It's barely MVP right now.

------
ParadoxOryx
Appears to be down for me - [http://d.pr/1clOg](http://d.pr/1clOg)

~~~
Kudos
Should be ok again, bad deploy. I need to fill out the test suite some more to
catch all of the edge cases of the various APIs involved.

------
aa_memon
a bookmarklet that worked on mobile browsers would be very useful.

~~~
Kudos
Interesting, how would you see that working?

~~~
aa_memon
similar to the readability bookmarklet here:

[https://www.readability.com/bookmarklets](https://www.readability.com/bookmarklets)

for example: if an rdio page is already open, click the bookmarklet to see all
the other services

~~~
Kudos
I've since built a chrome extension, I'll make it work as a bookmark too.

